# Can’t “dual device” Uber anymore.



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Recent update now forces my app on my iPad into online mode alongside my phone in online mode, and thus I cannot monitor my account and surge areas while in the middle of a trip.
😩


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Recent update now forces my app on my iPad into online mode alongside my phone in online mode, and thus I cannot monitor my account and surge areas while in the middle of a trip.
> &#128553;


You must be new&#8230;.lol


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Why would you even use 2 devices? You got 4 eyes? And yes I agree your post makes you look like a newb


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You must be new&#8230;.lol


No.

My SOP has always been to run my trips from my phone, AND keep the app open on my iPad simultaneously, so I can monitor in real- time, without taps or swipes, etc, any shiesty shenanigans on Uber's part - such as sneaking in fare adjustments on a prior trip while I'm in the middle of a trip. I can also see all the surge area, in real-time, again, without swipes or taps.

Last week's update doesn't allow this sort of micro real-time tap less and swipe less monitoring. Catching Uber do it AS it's happening is a great way to keep your earnings.

*You must be new here.*


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> No.
> 
> My SOP has always been to run my trips from my phone, AND keep the app open on my iPad simultaneously, so I can monitor in real- time, without taps or swipes, etc, any shiesty shenanigans on Uber's part - such as sneaking in fare adjustments on a prior trip while I'm in the middle of a trip. I can also see all the surge area, in real-time, again, without swipes or taps.
> 
> ...


You absolutely can do what you're saying you can't. Maybe not on iOS crap, but that's because it's crap. Using iPhone anything to do rideshare with its INABILITY to multitask in the background, says all you need to know.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You absolutely can do what you're saying you can't. Maybe not on iOS crap, but that's because it's crap. Using iPhone anything to do rideshare with its INABILITY to multitask in the background, says all you need to know.


Cool story. I don't do Android, and this isn't about android, which should have been obvious when I said iPad. You look pretty illiterate when you rant about non-iOS capabilities, when this is clearly an iOS issue.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Cool story. I don't do Android, and this isn't about android, which should have been obvious when I said iPad. You look pretty illiterate when you rant about non-iOS capabilities, when this is clearly an iOS issue.


Of course you don't. Now continue to whine about you crap not working&#8230;.lol


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Of course you don't. Now continue to whine about you crap not working&#8230;.lol


I'm not the only person here who dual devices while running trips. Matter of fact, it was another driver here who taught me how useful and powerful it is. I'm sorry you don't get it. It really does help prevent getting ripped off. *shrugs*


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I'm not the only person here who dual devices while running trips. Matter of fact, it was another driver here who taught me how useful and powerful it is. I'm sorry you don't get it. It really does help prevent getting ripped off. *shrugs*


Man you're truly dense. i never said using 2 devices was wrong. What I said was, your assertion that it can't be done because of an update, is bull. Android you can run 2 apps on the main screen. iOS you can't (unless jailbroken) ever. iOS was designed (exactly like windows) for stupid people, and it's been that way since inception.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Man you're truly dense. i never said using 2 devices was wrong. What I said was, your assertion that it can't be done because of an update, is bull. Android you can run 2 apps on the main screen. iOS you can't (unless jailbroken) ever. iOS was designed (exactly like windows) for stupid people, and it's been that way since inception.


Not true.

I ALWAYS had the app open in offline mode on my iPad while running online with my phone. Last week's update forces the app into online mode on the iPad while online with your phone.

Please stop, because you're wrong and look ignorant in being so wrong. I get that you just aren't/weren't aware of this capability because you a) either hate iOS and never use it, or b) just never tried it like this. But this doesn't excuse your ignorance in saying, "it always worked this way" is flat wrong. Literally changed this week.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Not true.
> 
> I ALWAYS had the app open in offline mode on my iPad while running online with my phone. Last week's update forces the app into online mode on the iPad while online with your phone.
> 
> Please stop, because you're wrong and look ignorant in being so wrong. I get that you just aren't/weren't aware of this capability because you a) either hate iOS and never use it, or b) just never tried it like this. But this doesn't excuse your ignorance in saying, "it always worked this way" is flat wrong. Literally changed this week.


OMFG you're a charm. AGAIN no one said anything about it not working on 2 devices moron, except you.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> OMFG you're a charm. AGAIN no one said anything about it not working on 2 devices moron, except you.


I said: we no longer are able to simultaneously run 2 iOS devices with the app running one in online mode and the other in offline mode. It forces both into online mode during a trip in progress.

please move to the Android discussion on this, as you seem to be an expert on that platform, of which I am not - hence why I am not concerned with your Android experience on the topic, and neither is this thread. Have a better day!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

It’s probably because the two devices are linked too much, you may need to turn off sharing, or mirroring or whatever Apple is calling their handoff to other devices. If that doesn’t work make a second iCloud account for the iPad, if that doesn’t work then your sol and Uber has the apps link on their end. You could try a second Uber driver account but if Uber catches you they will deactivate you for having two accounts. Even running offline Uber tracks everything when the app is open


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

🍿🍿🍿


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

FYI: android or iPhone, doesn’t matter. Uber doesn’t care about you either way.


----------

